# Sherbert OG super crop and two of her eight clones



## Jeff Arthur (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 21, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)

how’s the smoke on those flowers?

and what kind of fragrances?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)

Those are gonna be chunky let em really ripen up


----------



## Jeff Arthur (May 1, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Those are gonna be chunky let em really ripen up


There swollen no!!!!!!


----------



## OGKushman (May 2, 2022)

Jeff Arthur said:


> There swollen no!!!!!!


 wait for all those calyxes to swell and all the hairs to turn


----------



## Carty (May 2, 2022)

Nice grow dude...  and your so right.  Gotta wait for them calyx's to look like little  roses, all the hairs sucked up and gone or dark orange..  Trichomes 50% amber, yummy.    I found this cool gadget, into gadgets, that you simply clip on your phone over the lense area and click on it's light.. walla,  close ups of trichs..  lol

Takes a little getting used to.. but this gives you an idea.





Love what your doing here man..  keep rocking it


----------



## ness (May 2, 2022)

Looking nice Jeff Arthur and welcome to the Marijuana Passion.


----------

